

Show HN: Amazon SES Dashboard/UI - onassar
http://aws.fredtheduck.com/

======
onassar
Created this so I can visualize my usage (sends/bounces/rejects/complaints
over 10 days), and verify/unverify email addresses.

Any feedback is appreciated :)

